
Dr. Seuss and the 236 Words that Changed Reading Forever - robg
http://longstreet.typepad.com/thesciencebookstore/2008/03/on-the-origin-o.html
======
TomOfTTB
I've been thinking about this a lot lately. Not the Cat and the Hat
specifically but the way our whole society is becoming one of visual learners
and how we should really be looking ways to convey concepts using visual means
and as few words as possible.

Put it this way. Without pictures the Cat and Hat's 236 words could never tell
the story. It would take thousands. Now look at the nearest 1,000 page
programming book you can find and ask yourself (a) whether it could be told
with much fewer words and (b) if it would be more efficient to do so.

Anyway, just somewhere my brain has been wandering to that was slightly more
crystallized by the post.

------
gojomo
_Green Eggs and Ham_ uses only 50 words, 49 of which were monosyllabic.

------
makmanalp
Why are plurals counted separately? "Kite" and "kites" are the same word.

